
China has developed a virtual anchor to deliver the news - daegloe
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/09/media/china-xinhua-ai-anchor/index.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18413762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18413762).

